# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Europa está preocupada por los planes que el Gobierno reserva a los ríos españoles

## NoRegistrado

*La Comisión apoya las quejas presentadas al Parlamento europeo por colectivos ciudadanos y considera que son extensibles a todas las cuencas hidrográficas*
*Los eurodiputados mantienen abiertas las quejas sobre el Alto Guadiana y el Ebro hasta oír el análisis detallado del Ejecutivo de Juncker*
*Bruselas ha hecho patente su disconformidad con la evaluación del estado de las aguas, el intercambio de derechos de regadío entre diferentes zonas agrícolas y la apuesta por las grandes infraestructuras*




> "Necesitamos su ayuda para que España cumpla sus obligaciones con la Unión Europea". Lo ha pedido la Plataforma por la Defensa del Ebro, en boca de Susanna Abella, en la Comisión de Peticiones del Parlamento Europeo. Las críticas al Plan Hidrológico del Ebro han llevado a este colectivo a recurrir a instancias comunitarias, como ya hizo en el año 2000 para evitar el trasvase del Ebro. "Ahora no se habla de trasvase [llevar agua de un río a otro] pero sí se fijan condiciones para que haya intercambios de derechos, que es algo más retorcido", explica Abella a este medio. Estos derechos son sobre el uso del agua para regadíos.
> 
> Su alegato no ha caído en saco roto. "La Comisión Europea comparte muchas de las preocupaciones mostradas, que son aplicables a todas las cuencas", respondió la representante del órgano de gobierno de la institución, Lourdes Alvarellos. La claridad y contundencia de la exposición de la técnica comunitaria sorprendió tanto a los europarlamentarios españoles como a los propios activistas.
> 
> A la espera de que la Dirección de Medioambiente de la Comisión haga públicos los resultados de sus análisis sobre los planes hidrológicos del Gobierno, la UE no esconde su disconformidad con los planes presentados por el Estado español. No le convencen ni los sistemas de monitoreo y seguimiento,ni de evaluación del estado ecológico de las aguas y ni la apuesta del Ejecutivo de Mariano Rajoy por las infraestructuras hídricas. Y así lo demostró Alvarellos en el Parlamento, sin querer profundizar pero sin llevar a engaño.
> 
> Ninguna de estas cuatro cuestiones se adapta a la Directiva Marco de Aguas (DMA) de la UE, tal y como comunicó la Comisión al Gobierno en la reunión que mantuvieron el pasado mes de noviembre. "La UE se ha posicionado fuertemente en contra y el Ministerio ya ha alertado a las Confederaciones Hidrográficas de que los planes presentados no son lo que pide Europa. Nos hemos visto respaldados por la Comisión", afirma la portavoz de la Plataforma por la Defensa del Ebro.
> 
> La sesión de la semana pasada no fue la primera vez que la Comisión se muestra crítica con las políticas de agua del actual Gobierno. Ya el pasado verano, otro técnico comunitario calificó de "chocantes" algunas decisiones gubernamentales. Mientras llega el veredicto final, a más tardar el 23 de marzo, la experta de la UE ha explicado que "hay numerosas nuevas infraestructuras, especialmente presas, que tienen mucho impacto y no hay una justificación adecuada" para su construcción; también adelantó que existen "muchas masas de agua sin objetivo [ecológico] definido, y [así] es muy difícil asegurar que van tener un buen estado de conservación", tal y como exige la directiva europea.
> ...


 Estando Cañete y estarás allí, lo único que le espera a los ríos españoles es ser canalizados por tubos.


Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (17-dic-2014)

----------

